# Crate all Wet



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

This is an odd one, hoping one of you pros might have an explanation for me! Jake gets crated only on our boat if we leave him to go to dinner or something. He has a metal crate with a plastic tray bottom and it sits on the carpet in the cabin of the boat. (We left him once and he chewed the leather on the wall trying to get out of the boat, thankfully it was a trim piece) He never ruins anything at home but I think the small space of the boat was just too much for him. Since then, he goes in the crate. We've left him twice this season so far and when we return it is wet on the bottom of the crate and also very wet on the carpet right outside where the crate door is. It does not smell like pee. Is he trying to lick his way out? I can't imagine how the carpet could get wet enough that we would be able to feel it. Has anyone else experienced this? I'm afraid he is going to figure out how to get out of there one of these days and who knows what he will do to the boat.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Is it possible that he is terrified of being left on the boat by himself - could be saliva and pee??

Could you rig up a webcam or something similar to see what is going on?

My best guess is that he gets anxious when you leave him...could you leave him in the car while you go to dinner. Maybe he would feel more at home in HIS car.


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

We will try the cam, great idea. I know he hates the crate as he has freedom at home. Maybe he is just scared on the boat.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Odin doesn't love cars (we usually gravol him) but when we were taking him to get neutered we obviously couldn't give him any gravol. I sat with him in the car and was SOAKED in his drool. I had no idea an anxious dog could drool that much. I bet that's the same with Jake and the boat.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

You could try DAP....it is for anxious dogs suffering from, travel sickness, fireworks, and any form of anxiety. 

Adrino posted about it recently and had great success with it sorting her pups car sickness. I recently bought some for a friend with a very car sick whippet,

This might well be worth a try. If you do want to try it and can't get it in the US, PM me and I will help.


----------

